# Heat Transfer Capabilities



## jakole50 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been considering a heat transfer press for making T-Shirts for smaller events that we hold. My question is, using a heat transfer press, can you press an image onto both sides of the T-Shirt? It is very important that I use the back and front of the shirt and if I could accomplish this with a heat transfer process I think financially this would be the way to go. Thank you for your time.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes you can heat press both sides of the shirt. I sometimes place something in the middle of the shirt to protect the other side but it can be down.

Katrina


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

On a 15x15 platen, most articles of clothing will slide over so you can print the back side. I press the front normally, then turn the shirt backwards and feed over the platen to press the backside. I actually press ALL sweats and hoodies this way since they are so bulgy to start with.

The only ones I can't do this way are the smaller youth shirts. I'd think most normal sized garments would fit over a 16x20 platen, as well.


----------



## jakole50 (Apr 23, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Yes you can heat press both sides of the shirt. I sometimes place something in the middle of the shirt to protect the other side but it can be down.
> 
> Katrina


Thank you Katrina. I am close to buying a Stahl's Hotrinix and now that I know its possible to print on both sides, I feel more comfortable with going with the heat transfer method. 

Jason


----------



## jakole50 (Apr 23, 2009)

greyhorsewoman said:


> On a 15x15 platen, most articles of clothing will slide over so you can print the back side. I press the front normally, then turn the shirt backwards and feed over the platen to press the backside. I actually press ALL sweats and hoodies this way since they are so bulgy to start with.
> 
> The only ones I can't do this way are the smaller youth shirts. I'd think most normal sized garments would fit over a 16x20 platen, as well.


I like this method and seems easy enough. Is it more difficult to line the pattern up if the shirt is fed over the platen?


----------

